# Base Jiraiya vs Tsunade



## joshhookway (Jul 10, 2013)

Location: Sannin battlefield
Knowledge: full
Restrictions: SM
SOM: IC
Distance: 50m


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Jul 10, 2013)

Tsunade relies to heavily on taijutsu. I'd imagine Jiraiya would just keep handing her ass to her until she runs out of chakra and can't heal herself.


----------



## Veracity (Jul 11, 2013)

Augustus Haugerud said:


> Tsunade relies to heavily on taijutsu. I'd imagine Jiraiya would just keep handing her ass to her until she runs out of chakra and can't heal herself.



Jirayia outlasting Tsunade? Oh that's a new one.


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 11, 2013)

Without SM, perhaps the best chance Jiraiya has is to summon Fukusaku, and have him try to cut Tsunade clean in half. It's a pretty fast attack, so if he can set it up it can be done. A combo of Yomi numa (he needs to stop her for only a second or two) while Fukusaku does this tongue slash would see it done. They can almost do it simultaneously. If Jiraiya can focus on evasion, and land even one Yomi Numa to stick her in place for a second it's a sure thing. Otherwise they'd just have to keep trying until they slice her. If she grabs the tongue that cut through bedrock and pipes like a hot knife through butter, she loses the hand. 

Outside of that though, it would be extremely difficult to take her out.

With sage mode, he'd no doubt have the speed to do all of this and much more, but in this case it'd be tricky.

50/50. 

I don't see her running up on him and smacking him when he has his own eyes plus two potential sensors backing him up. It's a tall task for either of them.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 11, 2013)

Jiraiya should still win more times then not. 50 meters, the Gamatrio, Doton: Yomi Numa, and clones help Jiraiya buy enough time to bring out Ma+Pa. Once their out they can use Senpō: Kawazu Naki  which would allow for a follow up with a kill shot on Tsunade or they can prep and use Magen: Gama Rinshō which would allow for an easy kill shot as well. As long as he has access to Ma+Pa Jiraiya can win this more times then not.


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Jul 11, 2013)

> Jirayia outlasting Tsunade? Oh that's a new one.



Assuming he can make her rely on regneration, yes considering it takes up a lot of her chakra.


----------



## Hero (Jul 11, 2013)

Jiraiya doesn't outlast Tsunade. That notion is ridiculous. She lasted a long time replenishing the other kage chakra and healing herself.

This she did for hours. They fought Madara during the afternoon and the battle went well into the night. Considering this time of the year, it isn't that dark until 9:30.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 11, 2013)

This is going to be one hell of a game of cat and mouse for Jiraiya.

His biggest disadvantage here is the disparity between his damage output and Tsunade's endurance. When he's going to need to eat up his chakra with massive jutsu just to bother her while her style is far less demanding on her (vast) chakra reserves, he's going to be in big trouble when the fight starts to drag on.

Jiraiya's best bet is to bring out Shima and Fukusaku and capitalize on Tsunade's lack of genjutsu defense, but I really worry that Jiraiya can't be trusted to make that judgment call. Even if he does, can that sequence of techniques outpace Tsunade? She's proven  the strength of her shunshin repeatedly, and I don't think Jiraiya can afford to be focusing on anything other than stalling her.

It really comes down to whether or not the elder toads cast their genjutsu. We don't really know what to expect because he only summons them for the purpose of sage mode but their jutsu is his only shot at winning here. Either way, it's messy and I'm not going to say anything for sure, but Tsunade has the upper hand.


----------



## Doge (Jul 11, 2013)

Frog Song should take this.  Boss Toads keep Katsuya company while Jiraiya just takes Tsunade on a wild goose chase using a clone and Yomi Numa.


----------



## Veracity (Jul 11, 2013)

Augustus Haugerud said:


> Assuming he can make her rely on regneration, yes considering it takes up a lot of her chakra.



Pretty much what Hero said. And replying to the notion of Jirayia "handing Tsunade her ass" Tsunade fucks Jirayia up in Taijustu. He knows this. He's not dumb enough to engage in Cqc.


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2013)

Obviously taijutsu is out but among the Sannin, Jiraiya probably has the most versatile arsenal of ninjutsu.

He has Kagebunshins, various Katon, a Doton that can capture anything, the Gama trio and toad Sage summons, control of his hair for good offense and defense, a barrier which detects anything in it's perimeter, powerful collaboration jutsu with his toads, the Rasengan and a few others. This along with his guerrilla tactics, keen and observant mind and probably the greatest amount of chakra of the Sannin (or his and Tsunade's are on par) and Jiraiya should take this high difficulty.


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Jul 11, 2013)

I was never trying to claim Tsunade lacked endurance people. I agree Tsunade has more endurance, my point is if Jiraiya can pressure her without straining himself too much, he'll outlast her. I said "handing her ass to her" not  implying taijutsu. Taking her on with taijutsu is as suicidal as staring staring Itachi's eye balls.


----------



## Veracity (Jul 11, 2013)

Trance said:


> Obviously taijutsu is out but among the Sannin, Jiraiya probably has the most versatile arsenal of ninjutsu.
> 
> He has Kagebunshins, various Katon, a Doton that can capture anything, the Gama trio and toad Sage summons, control of his hair for good offense and defense, a barrier which detects anything in it's perimeter, powerful collaboration jutsu with his toads, the Rasengan and a few others. This along with his guerrilla tactics, keen and observant mind and probably the greatest amount of chakra of the Sannin (or his and Tsunade's are on par) and Jiraiya should take this high difficulty.



I totally disagree regarding his chakra levels. Tsunade's far exceeds his. Did you not read the Pain chapters. Healing an entire village is far above anything Jirayia can even think of.  Especially considering the average ninja spends a massive amount of their chakra healing one individual. 

Did you not read the Madara battle? She utilized the most chakra straining jutsu in her arsenal while fighting Madara for literally hours. While healing and chakra boosting the other Kage. To even to even further prove my point, she had the chakra to still summon Katsuyu and heal herself and the Kage after hours of fighting. 

To top off my point, she's part Senju. Meaning she had massive chakra levels and life force. Even while using a technique that literally shortens ones life, she still shows no sign of slowing down. Now lets add her chakra control into account...


----------



## FlamingRain (Jul 11, 2013)

Tsunade should win this once she gets her hands on him in my eyes. Many a toad will have died in the process. I unfortunately don't think a base Jiraiya can really do much more than stall her for a while playing cat and mouse before she catches and crushes him.

While she's no speed _beast_, Tsunade is pretty speedy in her own right, and very reflexive. She should also have nearly full knowledge on him, so a couple of his ninjutsu (_Katon: Endan_, _Ryuka no Jutsu_, etc) are already rendered useless simply by her dodging. And being a natural summon-buster really hurts someone who has based a significant portion of their arsenal on the _Kuchiyose no Jutsu_. Most important of all is the fact that on top of all this she has _Byakugo no Jutsu_ to rely on.

I doubt his ability to avoid her _consistently_ in base. In Taijutsu she's much more skilled and her fist meeting with _Hari Jizo_ still means Jiraiya dies while her fist gets better, and I don't think he's exhausting _Byakugo no Jutsu_ with his base arsenal before she gets through it and he gets connected with her fist or foot (though I do still think he counters Katsuyu with non-drugged _Doton: Yomi Numa_).


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Jul 11, 2013)

I forgot about the battle with Madara, I'll concede I was probably off on outlasting her. I still doubt that she can pull this off however. Jiraiya has summons that are more powerful than Katsuyu, more jutsu, and doesn't have to fight her close range.


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2013)

Likes boss said:


> I totally disagree regarding his chakra levels. Tsunade's far exceeds his. Did you not read the Pain chapters. Healing an entire village is far above anything Jirayia can even think of.  Especially considering the average ninja spends a massive amount of their chakra healing one individual.
> 
> Did you not read the Madara battle? She utilized the most chakra straining jutsu in her arsenal while fighting Madara for literally hours. While healing and chakra boosting the other Kage. To even to even further prove my point, she had the chakra to still summon Katsuyu and heal herself and the Kage after hours of fighting.
> 
> To top off my point, she's part Senju. Meaning she had massive chakra levels and life force. Even while using a technique that literally shortens ones life, she still shows no sign of slowing down. Now lets add her chakra control into account...



Yea, forgot about the Madara fight.

It still doesn't change the outcome. He knows she has more stamina and Jiraiya will know a long, drawn out battle is out of the question. 

Tsunade's fighting style is almost entirely taijutsu AKA short range and while I'm not gonna say Jiraiya's faster, he has plenty of tricks to keep her distanced. Gamabunta can keep Katsuyu at bay, while he concentrates on her. If he summons Shima and Fukasaku (with Gamaken's help),  his offensive power greatly increases and at this point, he will probably be mildly exhausted but still able to act and he just has to keep her busy while Gamarinsho is prepped.


----------



## Veracity (Jul 11, 2013)

Trance said:


> Yea, forgot about the Madara fight.
> 
> It still doesn't change the outcome. He knows she has more stamina and Jiraiya will know a long, drawn out battle is out of the question.
> 
> Tsunade's fighting style is almost entirely taijutsu AKA short range and while I'm not gonna say Jiraiya's faster, he has plenty of tricks to keep her distanced. Gamabunta can keep Katsuyu at bay, while he concentrates on her. If he summons Shima and Fukasaku (with Gamaken's help),  his offensive power greatly increases and at this point, he will probably be mildly exhausted but still able to act and he just has to keep her busy while Gamarinsho is prepped.



I don't think Gambunta changes a thing. Tsunade is FAR faster then him, and can inflict serious damage with even a flick. A punch is certain death. While as Katusyu, Jirayia can't really kill, and a hundred cat sized Katusyus spitting acid at Jirayia is going to be a problem. She can also use Katusyu to trip or cause Jirayia to move in directions he doesn't want to move in. 

As for Jirayia, him and Tsunade are neck in neck in speed.(unless your willing to believe J-man>Oro in terms of speed. Which I can't agree with) That along with full knowledge makes Taunade fully capable of keeping Jirayia close. She plays this game, while avoiding and/or tanking Jirayia's jutsu until Tsunade manages to land a single touch. Touching him shouldn't be a problem with the aid of Katusyu.


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2013)

Likes boss said:


> I don't think Gambunta changes a thing. Tsunade is FAR faster then him, and *can inflict serious damage with even a flick. A punch is certain death.* While as Katusyu, Jirayia can't really kill, and a hundred cat sized Katusyus spitting acid at Jirayia is going to be a problem. She can also use Katusyu to trip or cause Jirayia to move in directions he doesn't want to move in.
> 
> As for Jirayia, him and Tsunade are neck in neck in speed.(unless your willing to believe J-man>Oro in terms of speed. Which I can't agree with) That along with full knowledge makes Taunade fully capable of keeping Jirayia close. She plays this game, while avoiding and/or tanking Jirayia's jutsu until Tsunade manages to land a single touch. Touching him shouldn't be a problem with the aid of Katusyu.



Bullshit. You're massively underestimating Bunta's durability. He tanked Shukaku's Futon back in Part I and one blast is enough to level a large of a forest and withstood getting mauled by Cerberus for a bit as well as surviving a point blank Shinra Tensei. Plus, he can jump HIGH. Far higher than most if any ninja has shown to jump. 

Tsunade might be the physically strongest in the verse but her strength is far from unlimited, she's not oneshotting a strong summon like Bunta.


----------



## Veracity (Jul 11, 2013)

Trance said:


> Bullshit. You're massively underestimating Bunta's durability. He tanked Shikaku's Futon back in Part I and one blast is enough to level a large of a forest and withstood getting mauled by Cerberus for a bit as well as surviving a point blank Shinra Tensei. Plus, he can jump HIGH. Far higher than most if any ninja has shown to jump.
> 
> Tsunade might be the physically strongest in the verse but her strength is far from unlimited, she's not oneshotting a strong summon like Bunta.
> 
> Also, like I said speed may be equal but like I said, Jiraiya has various tricks to fool or distract her.



Tsunade obliterated Sussano, created giant fissures in the ground(with her finger), and created a house sized creator in the ground with a single kick. She could also easily scrabble his nervous system with a simple touch. Gambunta doesn't have even close to that level of durability. 

By a single Shinra Tensai, Bunta was left nearly dead. All if his bones broken, just from that. I'm not saying Shinra Tensai is a pushover, but it does not pack the same direct damage as a punch form Tsunade.

& who cares is Gambunta can jump high. If he does not have the time to jump, then it's useless . Tsunade can EASILY blitz Bunta, & simply just destroy him.


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2013)

Likes boss said:


> Tsunade obliterated Sussano, created giant fissures in the ground(with her finger), and created a house sized creator in the ground with a single kick. She could also easily scrabble his nervous system with a simple touch. Gambunta doesn't have even close to that level of durability.
> 
> By a single Shinra Tensai, Bunta was left nearly dead. All if his bones broken, just from that. I'm not saying Shinra Tensai is a pushover, but it does not pack the same direct damage as a punch form Tsunade.
> 
> & who cares is Gambunta can jump high. If he does not have the time to jump, then it's useless . Tsunade can EASILY blitz Bunta, & simply just destroy him.



Bunta reacted to Tēndo (at full power) coming toward him and attacked but due to Tēndo's size, he simply slipped through. So no, Tsunade's not blitzing.

You assume how easily Tsunade can handle Bunta yet what is J-Man supposed to do, watch while his summon fights Tsunade? No, he's gonna keep Tsunade's attention. What is Tsunade supposed to do against Doton: Yomi Numa? He also has his Kagebunshin which Tsunade can't tell the difference between and he also has his Toton Jutsu. All this should buy Jiraiya the time to summon the Toad Sages at which point they systematically destroy her.


----------



## Veracity (Jul 11, 2013)

Trance said:


> Bunta reacted to Tēndo (at full power) coming toward him and attacked but due to Tēndo's size, he simply slipped through. So no, Tsunade's not blitzing.
> 
> You assume how easily Tsunade can handle Bunta yet what is J-Man supposed to do, watch while his summon fights Tsunade? No, he's gonna keep Tsunade's attention. What is Tsunade supposed to do against Doton: Yomi Numa? He also has his Kagebunshin which Tsunade can't tell the difference between and he also has his Toton Jutsu. All this should buy Jiraiya the time to summon the Toad Sages at which point Fukasaku bisects her.



Lets not bring up the Bunta vs Manda fight, in which Tsunade easily out paced them BOTH with a building sized sword. I absolutely do not agree with Tsunade not having the ability to simply blitz Bunta, especially with the size difference. 

& is Jirayia going to watch? He pretty much has to. He has no way to intervene, & because he's trying to keep his distance, he doesn't have the time too. Tsunade needs 2( at absolute most) punches to slaughter Bunta. Even if Jirayia wanted to intercept Tsunade, he doesn't have the necessary Justu to. A simple fireball can be tanked or just simply batted away. & Jirayia is going to he dealing with a literally unkillable summoning nonetheless. Regarding his Underworld Justu, I don't see why Tsunade wouldn't just simply dodge or jump off of Katsuyu, or simply resummon her slug underneath her. Or better yet, use her brute strength to just dash out.( no one has the feats to suggest otherwise) 

Jirayia is not Naruto, using Kage Bunshin will really strain his chakra(reason he didn't spam this shit against pain) & even if he does use this, he won't provide the opening for Tsunade to get tricked by such Justu. & Toton Justu?


----------



## FlamingRain (Jul 11, 2013)

Can Jiraiya even use any jutsu other than _Tengai Hojin_ (which he does with his feet) while he's summoning the Ni Dai Sennin cuz his hands are kind of pre-occupied?


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 11, 2013)

Since both shinobi use the Kuchiyose as a large part of their arsenal, we have to bare in mind that Katsuyu is actually bigger than any summon that Jiraiya has. In Part I Katsuyu was about the same height as Gamabunta whenever the majority of her body _lay flat on the ground_. By Part II a _single half of Katsuyu_ is the same size as Aoda and Gamakichi who are easily as big, if not bigger, than _Part II Gamabunta_. Katsuyu's _other half_ is about as large as the first half, so when joined together she's going to be a lot bigger than any of Jiraiya's summons. Furthermore, with high durability and Daibunretsu, physical and blunt force trauma attacks will only tickle her.

With that in mind, and also the fact that Tsunade has practically full knowledge of Jiraiya, Katsuyu is going to be a big nuisance to the J-Man. Its going to take a very deep Yomi Numa to sink Katsuyu at full height. When Jiraiya's chakra was hindered he couldn't even fully sink Orochimaru's twin headed snake that had _lowered its body_ towards the ground (it was nowhere near its _full height_). Even with his chakra reserves at their best, I have no idea if he could sink something so large.

We also must remember that as someone with no outstanding ability in evasion, or in speed, dodging Katsuyu's huge acid blasts would be a difficult task for Jiraiya. He would need to be riding atop a boss summon that could spring him to safety (though Tsunade herself can follow and one shot it with a punch or with Rashinsho). In fact, the only way Jiraiya could actually pose any sort of threat to Katsuyu, would be if he tried to burn her alive with the _Gamayu Endan_, but with the slug's ability to tank Naruto's burning chakra shroud its doubtful if even that would work. Worst case scenario Tsunade tells Katsuyu to go poof, and then summons her back afterwards.

Jiraiya stands no chance in close range either, making rasengans, and a protective Needle Jizo is next to useless against someone of Tsunade's skill. Jiraiya knows this, though, so he has no reason to try and engage her up close. He has other options, such as the _Gamaguchi Shibari_, but she can bust her way out of that. He also has the Gama Hyōrō, which apparently requires leading a foe _into a barrier_ that traps them. This is something Tsunade could very well fall for. My problem with this tactic, however, is that Animal Path was able to survive even after being submerged in acid, and as far as we can see, there is no acid sticking or clinging to him. Tsunade is resilient, durable, and has regeneration, I dare say she could survive that attack and launch a surprise assault on Jiraiya once she jumps out of the lake. If this worked against SM Jiriaya, then I could see it working on Base Jiraiya for sure. 

His Ranjishigami would do little more than give her something to drag him into CQC with, so I doubt he would use that. 

Tsunade wins, but she does have difficulty.​​


----------



## Bonly (Jul 11, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> Can Jiraiya even use any jutsu other than _Tengai Hojin_ (which he does with his feet) while he's summoning the Ni Dai Sennin cuz his hands are kind of pre-occupied?



He only used Tengai Hojin once he didn't use any other jutsu so there's no way to tell for sure but if he can't do any other jutsu he could also make a clone or two to do the jutsu for him while his hands are preoccupied.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jul 11, 2013)

*dont let the term ''base'' bias you...*

Jiraiya separates Tsunade at five meridians w/ his hair.

This. Is. Battledome.


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2013)

Likes boss said:


> Lets not bring up the Bunta vs Manda fight, in which Tsunade easily out paced them BOTH with a building sized sword. I absolutely do not agree with Tsunade not having the ability to simply blitz Bunta, especially with the size difference.
> 
> & is Jirayia going to watch? He pretty much has to. He has no way to intervene, & because he's trying to keep his distance, he doesn't have the time too. Tsunade needs 2( at absolute most) punches to slaughter Bunta. Even if Jirayia wanted to intercept Tsunade, he doesn't have the necessary Justu to. A simple fireball can be tanked or just simply batted away. & Jirayia is going to he dealing with a literally unkillable summoning nonetheless. Regarding his Underworld Justu, I don't see why Tsunade wouldn't just simply dodge or jump off of Katsuyu, or simply resummon her slug underneath her. Or better yet, use her brute strength to just dash out.( no one has the feats to suggest otherwise)
> 
> Jirayia is not Naruto, using Kage Bunshin will really strain his chakra(reason he didn't spam this shit against pain) & even if he does use this, he won't provide the opening for Tsunade to get tricked by such Justu. & Toton Justu?



She didn't outpace them. Bunta was focused entirely on Manda and vice versa. They were stationary.

When I say use Kagebunshin, I never meant using it to the same degree as Naruto. One or two clones would be enough to distract her. 

Toton Jutsu is Jiraiya's Transparency Jutsu that (as its namesake states) lets the user become transparent and escape line of sight.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jul 11, 2013)

Trance said:


> They were stationary.





Because Tsunade got there before they could move away- that's outpacing, buddy.

Manda was lunging towards Bunta and trying to snap his jaws shut but he wasn't able to do it before Tsunade put a sword through his mouth. On the other hand, Bunta never lost his ability to move- again it's just that he couldn't move _before_ Tsunade got there. In other words, outpaced.

Tsunade isn't weighed down by a sword here, she's also actually in shape this time around; she'll be going faster and she can go higher if she needs to. Not to mention that she can go straight at Bunta as opposed to having to waste time jumping over him to avoid hitting her comrade. Maybe she won't "blitz", but she can catch up to Bunta.



> Toton Jutsu is Jiraiya's Transparency Jutsu that (as its namesake states) lets the user become transparent and escape line of sight.



That's the jutsu he uses every time he spies on women. But here's the problem, _*he got caught when he tried it on Tsunade*_.


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> That's the jutsu he uses every time he spies on women. But here's the problem, _*he got caught when he tried it on Tsunade*_.



It doesn't say when that happened but I'm going to assume he was less skilled as a ninja and he was using it incompetently.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jul 11, 2013)

We can assume he was less skilled just like we can assume Tsunade herself was though, can we not?

Maybe that's a tiny bit flimsy, but I really get the feeling that jutsu isn't going to work here.


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> We can assume he was less skilled just like we can assume Tsunade herself was though, can we not?



Yea. It's an entirely different situation in this matter. In this situation, she knows he has it but she only knows he's used it to spy on women. She won't expect it in this scenario, at least that's how I see it.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jul 11, 2013)

Trance said:


> Yea. It's an entirely different situation in this matter. In this situation, she knows he has it but she only knows he's used it to spy on women. She won't expect it in this scenario, at least that's how I see it.



But she knows he uses it to spy on women _because_ he can hide better with it, and she knows he isn't going to try to run up and brawl with her. Adding on to that the fact that Tsunade specializes in anticipating her opponent's moves, and the only way I see her not expecting him to try it is if she knows that he knows that it wouldn't work in the first place and wouldn't bother trying.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 11, 2013)

Jiraiya used that transparency jutsu to spy on random fodder women in bath tubs. Why the fuck would that work on a Kage-level ninja with infinitely higher senses and reactions?  She can hear heart-beats from a few feet away, so there's no way Jiraiya's going to magically be able to sneak up on her from behind and lop off her head (as everyone seems to be able to do, these days).​​


----------



## joshhookway (Jul 11, 2013)

How does Tsunade Tank Goemon or Yomi Numa.


----------



## Veracity (Jul 11, 2013)

Trance said:


> She didn't outpace them. Bunta was focused entirely on Manda and vice versa. They were stationary.
> 
> When I say use Kagebunshin, I never meant using it to the same degree as Naruto. One or two clones would be enough to distract her.
> 
> Toton Jutsu is Jiraiya's Transparency Jutsu that (as its namesake states) lets the user become transparent and escape line of sight.



FlamingRain cleared it up quite well. To add on to that, Tsunade had to go in a entirely different direction, pick up a building sized sword, then run back in the same direction and land an attack on Manda before Bunta could even react. Thats outpacing them both by a large Margin. & that was her first fight in more then a decade. Lets not talk about now.

& Godaime Tsunade and FlamingRain cleared the Toton part quite well also.


----------



## Kanki (Jul 11, 2013)

I find it unlikely that Jiraiya would summon ma/pa unless he was using SM. I could be wrong of course, but it doesn't really fit. Taking their genjutsu out of the equation, I don't see what Jiraiya can do to put her down.


----------



## Mithos (Jul 11, 2013)

Tsunade wins with difficulty. 

Without Sage Mode, Jiraiya lacks the offensive might to put Tsunade down. Most of his skills lie in versatility and powerful summons - both of which will not work well against her because of Byakugou and her strength. 

Jiraiya's elemental ninjutsu can be dodged, shielded by Katsuyu or healed from. Yomi Numa is problematic, but would only be a minor inconvenience. I don't see why Tsunade couldn't use her strength to rip herself free; or she could summon a small body of Katsuyu under her and use that as a spring board to escape, and then that Katsuyu would de-summon herself. Jiraiya's rasengan variants are too risky to use because he has to get close to her, which is the last place he wants to be. Not to mention, they wouldn't do that much harm to her because of Byakugou - the risk far outweighs the potential benefit. His hair ninjutsu, while normally a great defense against CQC fighters, fails against Tsunade because her fist or feet will still connect with Jiriaya and take him out. Tsunade might have a hand or foot mangled, but Byakugou repairs it near instantly and Jiraiya would be dead or incapacitated. Trying to extend his hair at her would also prove to be a fatal mistake; she could just grab it and yank him forward into her fist. Any damage she takes during that would be negated via Byakugou. While Jiraiya can counter (for the most part) Katsuyu with Yomi Numa and his toads, Tsunade can defeat his boss summons with a single hit.  

The fight comes down to this: Jiraiya is going to try playing "keep away" with his long-range ninjutsu and summons, while Tsunade is going to be trying to catch him with combinations of dodging, tanking and plowing her way through his ninjutsu and summons. As the fight progresses, Jiraiya would lose more and more summons, weakening his mobility and defenses. Tsunade, with shunshin, is just as fast - if not faster - than Jiraiya here, so he will not be able to keep her away indefinitely. And when she gets in close, he will not be able to stop her; she will stay on him until she lands an attack. It will be a fairly long battle and will cause Tsunade a lot of problems and headache, but Jiraiya just cannot keep her at bay forever with his arsenal - she is going to get him sooner or later.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 11, 2013)

What about Frog Song?


----------



## Mithos (Jul 11, 2013)

Rocky said:


> What about Frog Song?



I don't think he would get a chance to call the Ni Dai Sennin, or have the time for them to harmonize their voices.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 11, 2013)

Matto-sama said:


> I don't think he would get a chance to call the Ni Dai Sennin, or have the time for them to harmonize their voices.




He did against the Animal Path's vicious onslaught of creatures. It's not like she has an overwhelming offense.


----------



## Kaiser (Jul 11, 2013)

Jiraya is canonically stronger than her even in base(he only ressort to SM when he has no other choice anyway), and frogs eat slugs. Not sure how he would kill her though. So i'd say draw


----------



## Akitō (Jul 12, 2013)

Blake said:


> Jiraya is canonically stronger than her even in base



No he isn't. I'm a Jiraiya fan, but I'm willing to acknowledge that Tsunade's strong enough to beat him when he can't use his best form. They're peers for a reason. Jiraiya's stronger, but they're canonically on the same level, and it stands to reason that sage mode is what gives him the clear edge. There's no way he's winning consistently if he can't use it. He doesn't have a way to put her down outside of outlasting her, his summons are nearly useless against her, and he's not particularly fast, so I can't see him dodging her forever.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (Jul 12, 2013)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> By Part II a _single half of Katsuyu_ is the same size as Aoda and Gamakichi who are easily as big, if not bigger, than _Part II Gamabunta_. Katsuyu's _other half_ is about as large as the first half, so when joined together she's going to be a lot bigger than any of Jiraiya's summons.



Uh, the second half isn't anywhere near the size of the first half. You could see that very clearly when Orochimaru showed up. It didn't dwarf him or the others present at all.


----------



## joshhookway (Jul 13, 2013)

Analysis:

Jiraiya's offensive:
Goemon
Yomi Numa
Hair Spikes
Multiple boss summons

Jiraiya's defense: 
Faster Speed
Hair Spikes

Tsunade's Offensive:
Slow punches
Katsuya

Tsunade's defensive Byakugou


Jiraiya vastly outclasses Tsunade in versatility. Tsunade is too slow to hit Jiraiya and has no counters to Jiraiya's attacks.


----------

